
Underwriters and Short Sellers Manipulate Share Prices - railing1650
https://thefinancialoligarchs.com/2020/03/14/hmny/
======
chollida1
I've read this twice, can anyone actually point out where the article links
short sellers and share price manipulation?

The closest thing I can see is that the shorts are accused of closing their
short position by acquiring shares in a secondary offering, which not only is
legal, but also a smart thing to do if you think the offering is priced high
and you're short.

~~~
gunshai
I don't blame you, the author miss uses the term short sellers in the
beginning then uses it correctly later on. Which is confusing, initially they
use the term to mean "any investor selling their shares of stock" which is
annoying.

Then later they use it correctly WRT a firm needing to buy the shares they
sold back to give them back to the original lender, which I assume in this
case is Charles Schwab.

All in all, this article seems like a rough draft and needs to be proof read.
I was REALLY critical and had to really focus to squeeze meaning out.

------
vikramkr
What exactly is this part supposed to mean?

"There’s something about the look on the guys face on the right though.
Something that just kinda….rubs you the wrong way..You seeing what I’m
seeing?"

This is so weirdly written with all sorts of random asides that makes it hard
to take seriously/understand what the point is.

------
gunshai
"Bears who only consider the math of the business model as it stands today,
either don't understand what makes a good investment or have ulterior motives"

not quoting the author, but fuck off.

------
vtantia
I think it might be a great business model for movie theaters to offer
themselves. This would be true especially if their gains from selling
subscriptions (and from selling food) outperforms their marginal loss on
opening up more shows in theaters. I think the margin loss on opening up shows
should be quite low, assuming real estate and buying permission to screen
movies be the main cost. I believe the marginal cost of more shows - hiring
employees to clean up the seats, manage crowds (including entry / ticket
checking), and wear and tear of seats might be relatively lower.

The business model just doesn't make sense if you're buying seats at a high
cost from cinema theaters, and selling subscription passes. The trump card
here would be to get movie chains to offer unlimited seats on your platform in
return for a high percentage of the subscription fee. Negotiation skills
matter!

------
lowdose
Very annoying font size.

~~~
osamagirl69
Yeah, I ended up using reader mode but somehow all of the pictures got shifted
by 1 paragraph. Sill better than the original layout

~~~
railing1650
were you using a desktop or a phone?

~~~
osamagirl69
Ubuntu 18.04

------
slfnflctd
This article is about MoviePass, by the way. I don't blame them for trying it.
This same model seems to be working out great for car wash subscriptions.

Apparently a lot more people are willing to squeeze the most possible value
out of watching new movies in the theater than out of getting their cars
washed, though. In hindsight, it seems obvious that the former has more pull,
but maybe this was not as clear before.

------
sddfd
I've followed Bitcoin for a while. What seemed to happens there was the
deliberate manipulation of the price using all means available (ads, etc.) The
result was a few winning big.

I have no reason to believe the same doesn't happen on the real stock market.

~~~
kasey_junk
3 big differences on the “real” stock market: the professionals are more
sophisticated, it’s incredibly regulated & litigated, it’s vastly bigger.

------
dirtydroog
Very angry, but somewhat interesting.

